#  > Telecomunicações >  > pfsense >  >  PFsense nat com ip virtual

## patrickrsl

Tenho a seguinte Configuração:

Wan= 192.168.0.9 xl0
Lan= 192.168.1.240 rl0

E eu gostaria de colocar um ip virtual na Lan rl0 "alias", para fazer nat para rede 192.168.2.0 e 192.168.1.0. Eu já fui em Firewall - Virtual IPs e criei lá o ip 192.168.2.1 na Lan. E fiz o nat no Firewall - NAT - Outbound.

Lan = 192.168.2.1 rl0

Mas as máquinas dessa rede não navegaro.

Tentei via linha de comando pra ver se ia, com ifconfig rl0 alias0 192.168.2.1 netmask 255.255.255.0 , adiciono mas não funciono no pfsense.


No comano pfctl -s state aparece o seguinte:

self udp 192.168.2.10:1131 -> 200.180.22.1:53 SINGLE:NO_TRAFFIC
self udp 192.168.2.10:1131 -> 201.10.1.2:53 SINGLE:NO_TRAFFIC

self udp 192.168.2.10:1039 -> 192.168.0.9:53031 -> 200.180.22.1:53 MULTIPLE:MULTIPLE
self udp 192.168.2.10:1040 -> 192.168.0.9:59782 -> 200.180.22.1:53 MULTIPLE:MULTIPLE
self udp 192.168.2.10:1131 -> 192.168.0.9:65223 -> 200.180.22.1:53 MULTIPLE:MULTIPLE
self udp 192.168.2.10:1131 -> 192.168.0.9:57219 -> 201.10.1.2:53 MULTIPLE:MULTIPLE
self udp 192.168.2.10:1040 -> 192.168.0.9:64148 -> 201.10.1.2:53 SINGLE:NO_TRAFFIC
self udp 192.168.2.10:1039 -> 192.168.0.9:51900 -> 201.10.1.2:53 MULTIPLE:MULTIPLE
self udp 201.10.1.2:53 <- 192.168.2.10:1039 MULTIPLE:MULTIPLE
self udp 201.10.1.2:53 <- 192.168.2.10:1040 NO_TRAFFIC:SINGLE
self udp 201.10.1.2:53 <- 192.168.2.10:1131 MULTIPLE:MULTIPLE

Alguém poderia me dizer como faço nat com o ip virtual na rl0 no pfsense? Fiz uns testes com algumas coisas que achei no google mas não sei se fiz algo errado que ficou a mesma coisa.

PaTricK

----------

